# Can you curtail your expenses to just 1000 AED?



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

I got a job in dubai as a sales officer which pays me 4000 AED, with no other benefits i.e. no accomodation/food/etc. I wanted to know if I can limit my expenses (which includes food, accomodation,travel) to just 1000 AED thereby saving 3000 AED? I am an Indian citizen and a bachelor. 

Thanks and sincerely appreciate your help.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have a horrible life in india currently? This really is not meant in a rude way. I am asking because 4000 is going to mean you share accomodations with a few people, probly in a not nice place, will not be able to go to international restaurants, and will have to 'rough' it quite harshly. You could probly manage on like 2000. But not 1000. Sharing accomodations you can get as low as like 650 to 700. Bear in mind, some of the people i know who live like this, are living in maid rooms in the villas side walls, that are like 3 meters by 3 meters, small kitchen that consists of a hot plate and the bathroom is a toilet and shower (no sink!), and a window air unit. Seen some pretty bad places... But heck, they still have marine fish tank  (as that is why I met them in the first place). They dont have a real front door but a rug over the door. Or you could be in karama in an apartment with 8 other men in a studio apartment.


----------



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you have a horrible life in india currently? This really is not meant in a rude way. I am asking because 4000 is going to mean you share accomodations with a few people, probly in a not nice place, will not be able to go to international restaurants, and will have to 'rough' it quite harshly. You could probly manage on like 2000. But not 1000. Sharing accomodations you can get as low as like 650 to 700. Bear in mind, some of the people i know who live like this, are living in maid rooms in the villas side walls, that are like 3 meters by 3 meters, small kitchen that consists of a hot plate and the bathroom is a toilet and shower (no sink!), and a window air unit. Seen some pretty bad places... But heck, they still have marine fish tank  (as that is why I met them in the first place). They dont have a real front door but a rug over the door. Or you could be in karama in an apartment with 8 other men in a studio apartment.


I saw some shared apartments for rent on dubizzle for as low as 500 AED. They didn't look so bad. I was also hoping food and travel comes to 250+250=500 AED. 

I understand u are from Austin, Texas so Dubai is obviously not your preferred destination for living but for someone who comes from Mumbai, India with its congested roads, low pay, prolonged work hours Dubai seems to be a good place to start a career. What do u think?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you were living on the 4000, and do not have a good life in India currently, then ok. I would not think it is a good life for most educated indians, but so be it. Many indians still seem to come anyhow. If you have family and this is the reason you have to send the 3000 home, then no, I wouldnt think that is a good move at all to make. 

If you can always take the bus or the metro, then maybe you can get away with 250 a month. But I think even the metro is like 4 dirhams or something like that and buses like 2 dirhams or so. Most people getting paid this type of salary is working six days a week. Even doing that, you will probly be over budget on your transportation. 

I dont believe a person could eat on 250 here. Even only eating once a day at the cheapest indian places (which I always find odd that their prices are cheaper then what I can buy the same stuff at the grocery stores for) will cost you 15 to 20 dirhams a meal being very conscious of what you are ordering and eating/drinking. 

Do you currently have to share and live with a bunch of people in a room?

Dubai probly will have longer working hours then India on this type of salary/offer, be stuck in a very congested area, and this is VERY POOR pay for here. When you convert it to indian money, you are thinking is alot. But isnt.


----------



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you were living on the 4000, and do not have a good life in India currently, then ok. I would not think it is a good life for most educated indians, but so be it. Many indians still seem to come anyhow. If you have family and this is the reason you have to send the 3000 home, then no, I wouldnt think that is a good move at all to make.
> 
> If you can always take the bus or the metro, then maybe you can get away with 250 a month. But I think even the metro is like 4 dirhams or something like that and buses like 2 dirhams or so. Most people getting paid this type of salary is working six days a week. Even doing that, you will probly be over budget on your transportation.
> 
> ...


so how much according to you should a decent pay be?


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I know that the peon working at our office pays AED 400 for a 1 Bed apartment that he shares with 9 other people (all labour) and Minimum food expense would be AED 30 a day so which brings the total already to AED 1300. Add to that stuff like soap, tooth paste / brush, shampoo, WATER and these other things and your looking at least another 200 so its AED 1500 now. 

Be warned though these are possibly very bad living conditions and just a bare minimum and even living under these conditions i doubt you would be able to save anymore than 1000.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What type of job is this for and maybe post what you are currently making in india and how you are living, so people can help you a bit more.


----------



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> What type of job is this for and maybe post what you are currently making in india and how you are living, so people can help you a bit more.


I think I will not take up that job. Thanks for your help


----------



## Debshag (Jan 25, 2013)

AED1000? To live for a month?

Well if you can do it then good luck to you my friend.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jrm3891 said:


> I think I will not take up that job. Thanks for your help


I think you're doing the right thing. Best to wait for a better opportunity to come along  Good luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The driver in our office makes more than 4000 (but not a lot more than 4000)


----------

